# Fireplace lighting



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

The contrasting whites actually look pretty cool.

Great job!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

As long as the customer is happy, that's all that matters. 

I would not be happy with the hot spots or the short narrow spread. For stone like that, the warmer light looks considerably better.

To avoid the hot spots, stay away from any spot lights. You either want an indirect wall wash or downlight, or adjustable (adjustable angle, regressed eyeball, gimble, etc) flood placed farther away from the fireplace. Also, low voltage recessed lights will open up your choice of beam (though that is what you could have possibly used, but were stuck with homeowner supplied Depot LED spots).


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think the hot spots and narrow spread are part of the effect. 

I like it. Good job.

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Did he design it or you? Just curious. I would have put two eyeballs 30" off the stone. I've found that to be the right neasurement to avoid hot spotting.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

I gotta agree with john, hot spots in my opinion add to the whole affect. It's funny how 2 little lights change the entire dynamic of the room.


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

It was the customers idea. Turned out the way he wanted it. He actually wanted the pots closer but the floor joist above was in the way so I moved them 6" further out.

From what I learned from google, the further out I came the less texture would have been created. Ideally there should have been some sort of linear light recessed right at the top of the fireplace like a cove light or something. 

Oh well. Customer is happy, and I like it too. Thought I'd offer up for anyone looking for ideas.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

sagnew said:


> It was the customers idea. Turned out the way he wanted it. He actually wanted the pots closer but the floor joist above was in the way so I moved them 6" further out.
> 
> From what I learned from google, the further out I came the less texture would have been created. Ideally there should have been some sort of linear light recessed right at the top of the fireplace like a cove light or something.
> 
> Oh well. Customer is happy, and I like it too. Thought I'd offer up for anyone looking for ideas.


It's too late now, but hot spots wash out texture. Downlighting and uplighting DO create texture, especially with stack stone because of the shadows created, but you have to make the light as close to vertical as possible without aiming at the stone, otherwise you get what happened here (and as you pointed out, that's probably what the homeowner weas going for, but do to framing, you had to move them). You can have texture with brighter spots, but hot spots are just a bright glare abound with light and again, wash out the actual texture. Sometimes something as simple as filters can help get rid of the hot spots, but it's still going to be very uneven lighting for an application and position like these lights are in.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> It's too late now, but hot spots wash out texture. Downlighting and uplighting DO create texture, especially with stack stone because of the shadows created, but you have to make the light as close to vertical as possible without aiming at the stone, otherwise you get what happened here (and as you pointed out, that's probably what the homeowner weas going for, but do to framing, you had to move them). You can have texture with brighter spots, but hot spots are just a bright glare abound with light and again, wash out the actual texture. Sometimes something as simple as filters can help get rid of the hot spots, but it's still going to be very uneven lighting for an application and position like these lights are in.


So closer would be better for a total texture look?

I'm a poor lighting designer.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

leland said:


> So closer would be better for a total texture look?
> 
> I'm a poor lighting designer.


Total texture look? Not sure what that means.

Since he was going for the narrow look, it appears it would need to be closer, wider beam would be out farther with a wider spread bulb, or about where his lights are. The wider beam would be recommended. In either case, the light needs to be vertical, not aimed at the stone. How far out depends on the bulb though. It's called grazing.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It looks like a very startled face.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Looks like ...*

" Looks Like a Face !


It is signed by the artist , lower right !





Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


----------

